

Brian Shirai: I think Ruby is dying - grover_hartmann


======
MrBra
I didn't read the whole thing, and I'd be happy if someone could summarize it
or could correct me if what I am going to say does not correctly mirror what's
going on:

nothing is dying, and discussion always helps. Sometime all of us can have
some kind of moments of discouragment, and need to fight against something
just to hear other people tell us "don't worry, everything is going to be ok,
you will make it"... or it's just a way to call for people attention. Sometime
when we are really discouraged our request for help or attention comes out
more as just a complain...

Also sometime the best funny things happen while discussing something too
seriously. For example, at some point during the chat...:

* yopp reseting "Ruby community without drama" counter

:)

------
damm
Ruby is just not attracting the attention and crowdfare it used to. Engine
Yard used to be Ruby only (and supported JRuby and Rubinus ...) and has since
added more languages as Ruby is not the beginning nor the end.

That isn't saying Ruby is dying; just there is competition and sometimes it's
hard to compete.

------
dviola
I asked brixen about this and there's more to it here:

[http://irclog.whitequark.org/rubinius/2014-12-29#1419876701-...](http://irclog.whitequark.org/rubinius/2014-12-29#1419876701-1419878193;)

------
grover_hartmann
"If I thought Ruby itself were the answer, I wouldn't be working on Rubinius,
Rubinius 3.0 or Rubinius X. As you know from reading about Rubinius X, I think
Ruby is dying." \-- Brian Shirai

Thoughts?

~~~
orbitur
Link to article or blog post?

~~~
grover_hartmann
It was something that was just said on #rubinius (IRC):

[http://irclog.whitequark.org/rubinius/2014-12-27#1419712465-...](http://irclog.whitequark.org/rubinius/2014-12-27#1419712465-1419712530;)

Those also come to mind:

[https://blog.engineyard.com/2014/ruby-isnt-
dead](https://blog.engineyard.com/2014/ruby-isnt-dead)
[https://twitter.com/the_zenspider/status/547527644535726080](https://twitter.com/the_zenspider/status/547527644535726080)

I don't understand why everyone is like "Ruby is dying" lately.

Perl is old and doesn't seem to be going anywhere.

